# Lohnt es sich zu reaktivieren nach dem letzten Patch?



## Shakti (8. Juli 2012)

Hi ich wollte mal kurz fragen bevor ich 13€ bezahle.

Lohnt es sich wieder zu aktivieren habe seit Februar nicht mehr gespielt?
Und mal so testen geht ja leider nicht.

MFG


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Juli 2012)

nujo, gibt 'ne neue Operation, neue Flashpoints, einen Gruppenfinder, Rated BGs, T4 Gear...


----------



## MourDog (10. Juli 2012)

Durch die Severzusammenlegung ist auch zu jeder Tageszeit was los!!!!


----------



## Scroll (13. Juli 2012)

Also ich habe mich vorhin mal eingeloggt im spiel und auf dem server wo ich war sind nur 2, ganze ZWEI spieler unterwegs gewesen mit mir, das wurde ich nicht nennen zu jeder tageszeit was los


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. Juli 2012)

Scroll schrieb:


> Also ich habe mich vorhin mal eingeloggt im spiel und auf dem server wo ich war sind nur 2, ganze ZWEI spieler unterwegs gewesen mit mir, das wurde ich nicht nennen zu jeder tageszeit was los


Na, du sollst ja auch nicht auf irgendwelchen leeren Gammelservern wie Handmaidens of Atris spielen sondern auf dem Jedi Tower, T3-M4 oder Jarkais Sword (bzw Vanjervalis Chain)...
Dass auf den anderen Servern, wie Handmaidens of Atris niemand mehr aktiv spielt und nur noch alte Chars liegen, sollte daher eigentlich klar sein. Zumal auf dem Server auch 'nur noch' Accounts einiger Spieler lieen. Von daher kann man dein Posting nur als sinnlosen Bash sehen.

Den Server Transfer kannst eigentlich auch nicht übersehen, da das eigentlich beim Start des Launchers eingeblendet wird. 


Daher: 
*Bevor du noch was sagst, solltest du deine Chars auf einen der oben genannten Server transen!*


----------

